
OverTheWire: Wargames to learn and practice security concepts - p4bl0
http://overthewire.org/wargames/
======
Pamar
These reminded me of a ... "computer game" distributed on a CD (yep, that's at
least 15 ago) where you would play a hacker accessing everything through a cli
interface (it was fairly realistic, or so I remember it: never played but
bought a copy as gift for a friend).

You would get "contracts" being asked to penetrate increasingly sophisticated
companies - and you started putting together a worrying picture about some
sort of conspiracy.

Can someone help me remember the actual name? And is this still available
somehow?

~~~
etiam
"Uplink" by Introversion Software perhaps?

[https://introversion.co.uk/introversion/#games](https://introversion.co.uk/introversion/#games)

It's on GOG,
[https://www.gog.com/game/uplink_hacker_elite](https://www.gog.com/game/uplink_hacker_elite)
, probably among some other options.

~~~
Pamar
Yes, thanks!

I think originally it ran on Linux too, but I think it's this one.

~~~
etiam
Good. You're welcome!

Ran on Linux sounds familiar. It says

 _Works on: Windows (XP, Vista, 7, 8, 10), Mac OS X (10.6.8) and Linux (Ubuntu
14.04, Ubuntu 16.04)_

on the GOG page, so there's probably a good chance that's still the case.

------
fheisler
OverTheWire is great practice! Bandit starts off easy, but they go up in
difficulty quickly.

I'm looking to create some similar lessons + challenges geared toward appsec
for developers - there's a sample lab available at
[https://labs.hunter2.com/demo](https://labs.hunter2.com/demo) and I'd welcome
any feedback on the approach. (The demo is more a Codecademy-like lesson, but
I plan to add some CTF-style challenges as well.)

------
adricnet
Over The Wire challenges are awesome. _Bandit_ is very educational and easy to
start. Others are quite a bit more challenging.

------
venamresm__
For those who love playing wargames there's a website that regroups most (if
not all) of them with scores.
[https://www.wechall.net/](https://www.wechall.net/)

------
wsndn
Do anyone remember hackerslab.org hosted in Korea? It would be so cool if
someone had the source code for that one or if it could be revived although it
was running on a very old platform (Linux 2.2 iirc).

------
fapjacks
I highly recommend these wargames. I have been giving this link to folks I've
mentored for many years and it's been nothing but beneficial.

------
xerophyte12932
I am probably going to get a lot of hate for this, but, do these games work
over windows?

~~~
vermilingua
Yep, AFAIK none of them involve installed tools (I've only ever done Bandit),
they will mostly be interactions with things such as SSH, HTTP, PHP etc.

------
rrich
I must say I have found this rather entertaining.

------
syngrog66
those aren't wargames

credentials: playing wargames for 30 years. have designed wargames and met
famous wargame designers

~~~
samstave
More info please

~~~
indigochill
Wargames under a certain definition involve players playing against each
other. Hardening their own system and attacking their opponent's. Since these
games don't involve defending your own machine, under that definition they
don't qualify.

However, they're still super useful and when anyone tells me they're
interested in trying hacking I point them there first.

